
Estonia wants to collect the DNA of all its citizens - jcrei
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/10/is-a-biobank-system-the-future-of-personalized-medicine/409558/?single_page=true
======
dozzie
And now imagine somebody steals all this juicy, centralized, enormously-sized
biometric database.

[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/10/stealing_fing...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/10/stealing_finger.html)

------
atmosx
Another double-edged knife. Amazing things _can happen_ if this data is used
wisely. I don't even think what could happen if this data falls into the wrong
hands though.

~~~
omginternets
Agreed, so the question then becomes "how likely is the data to be used
responsibly?"

... and I'll leave it at that.

------
jcrei
From the point of view of providing preventive medicine and lowering overall
healthcare costs, this is the right way. From the point of view of this info
being used by insurance companies, not so good.

